# River's End VFD 19th Annual Family Fishing Tourney



## Trout Amandine

:dance:19th Annual Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Family Fishing Tournament / Fund Raiser Set
Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. will host the 19th annual fishing tournament and fund raiser on the first full weekend of October (Oct. 2 â€" 4). The tournament begins at 12:01 a.m., Friday, October 2, and runs through 2 p.m., Sunday, October 5th when final weights will be tallied and prizes awarded. Fish can be caught anywhere in public waters, but must be weighed in at the Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Station at 12070 F.M. 2918. Weigh in hours will be from 9 a.m. until 9 p.m. on Friday and Saturday (Oct. 2 and 3), and 8 a.m. until 2 p.m. on Sunday (Oct. 4).
This year marks the 42nd anniversary of the founding of Riverâ€™s End VFD and proceeds from this tournament go toward obtaining cribbing and air bags for wrecked car stabilization. We are also actively seeking fish sponsors ($10.00 and up), and donations of live and silent auction items.
The Adult Division of the tournament ($35.00 entry fee) consists of 4 categories: Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder, and Croaker. First, second, and third place prizes will be awarded for each category. First place for all categories will be $100.00 and a plaque. Second place winners will receive $50.00 and a plaque, and third place winners will receive $25.00 and a plaque. There will also be a $100.00 prize and plaque for the Redfish with the most spots and the heaviest stringer. This stringer must contain at least one each of Speckled Trout, Redfish and Flounder, but cannot have more than 5 fish total. Note: Only Redfish between 20â€ and 27â€ will be accepted in any category â€" Adult or 16 and Under. 
The 16 and Under Division ($25.00 registration fee) is designed to encourage more youngsters to fish. This division also consists of 4 main categories: Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder and Croaker. First place winners in all the above categories will take home a $50.00 gift certificate and a plaque; second place takes home a $25.00 gift certificate and a plaque; and third place takes home a $10.00 gift certificate and a plaque. In addition to those 12 prize winning places, there are 4 more â€œfunâ€ categories for our youth. Plaques only will be awarded for the following â€œfunâ€ categories: Redfish with the Most Spots, Largest Hardhead, Largest Blue Crab, and Largest Sand / Gulf Trout. Again, this year, there will be a Youth Heaviest Stringer award with a $50.00 gift card and plaque for the prize. Again this year, only for the 16 and Under division, the prize will be awarded to the heaviest stringer of any up to 5 of the following legally caught fish; Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder, Croaker, Hardhead, or Silver Trout. As a special treat, the first 28 paid youth anglers will receive a goody bag courtesy Port Freeport.
Again this year are daily mini-tournaments which earn winning anglers bragging rights and a plaque for each daily winning fish. Dates, eligible fish and weigh-in times for the mini-tournaments are as follows:
Date:	Eligible Fish	Weigh-in times
Friday, October 2, 2015	Speckled Trout	9 a.m. â€" 7 p.m.
Saturday, October 3, 2015	Redfish	9 a.m. â€" 7 p.m.
Sunday, October 4, 2015	Flounder	8 a.m. â€" noon
Please note the weigh-in times differ from the main tournament weigh-in hours. 
If you donâ€™t fish, but you would still like to support the fire department, you can come for the Saturday, October 3 or Sunday, October 4 events. 
Starting at 11 a.m. Saturday, until 7 p.m., October 3, a boiled shrimp dinner (catered by 2Jâ€™s Seafood House) for a $15.00 donation or a B-B-Q sandwich with chips and a drink for a $10.00 donation. A silent auction will run from 11 a.m. â€" 5:00 p.m. for the communityâ€™s convenience. There will also be a live auction (maximum 6 items) at 2 p.m.
On Sunday, October 4, awards will be presented to the tournament winners starting around 3:00 p.m. After the close of the weigh station, while we are waiting for awards results, door prizes will be offered. Raffle drawings will also be held for a 20â€™ tapered aluminum flag pole with a 3â€™ x 5â€™ flag (donated by Rick Gardner of Gardner & Martin), a custom piece of jewelry (donated by Kenzie & Co.), a custom made rod and reel (made and donated by Billy Huett), and a $400.00 Walmart Gift Certificate sponsored by community donations. Raffle tickets are available for $5.00 each or 5 for $20.00. Winners need not be present to win. 
You may pick up tournament applications and purchase t-shirts, and raffle tickets at McCoyâ€™s (in Brazoria) on September 19, Bernard Grocery on F.M. 2611 at the Churchill Bridge September 26 â€" 27, Stewartâ€™s Grocery (in Brazoria) Saturday, September 26 from 9 a.m. â€" 5 p.m. or at Station 1 (12070 F.M. 2918Thursday, October 1 from 9 a.m. until 9 p.m.. A free t-shirt will be given to each paid entrant. You may also register and pay online with PayPal at www.revfd.com .
Tournament applications are also available at 2Jâ€™s Seafood House and upon request by contacting Roy Edwards at 979-964-4332, or Tracy Woodall at 979-482-4626, or by downloading them from www.revfd.com . You may also register and pay online. Please note you must be a paid entrant before you start fishing for the tournament.
In case of a severe storm, the tournament will take place 2 weeks later (the weekend of October 17 - 19). Please contact Roy Edwards or Tracy Woodall at the above phone numbers if changes to these plans become necessary. Bring your fishing rod and tackle box and weâ€™ll see you at the end of the river.


----------



## Trout Amandine

The picture is of Jacob Galloway with his award winning Redfish in last year's tournament


----------



## Trout Amandine

OK - there have been a few questions - 
1.yes, this tournament is in Texas, outside of Brazoria.The address is 12070 FM 2918, it's in the post.
2. We only weigh in legal redfish between 20" - 27" in any category because when we weighed in up to 28", so many people were turning in fish which were barely over the legal limit (who got mad when their fish was disqualified), and a bunch who turned in redfish with obviously trimmed tails (they got disqualified, too and they weren't happy campers either) - that we took away the temptation.This is a family fishing tournament, we're trying to level the playing field for everyone.
3. Heavy Stringer - Adult division - This stringer must contain at least one each of Speckled Trout, Redfish and Flounder, but cannot have more than 5 fish total.
All these questions are answered in the press release, or you can go to www.revfd.com and look up the entire rules for the tournament. Hope this helps/


----------



## Trout Amandine

If you want to enter a young angler in this tourney and get the goody bag (we only have 28) don't wait too long. Already about half have been committed to paid entrants.


----------



## Trout Amandine

The REVFD fishing tournament is approaching. We will be at McCoy's in Brazoria from 9-5 ish with applications, t-shirts.You can come by and sign up, (and get your free t-shirt if you register and pay). We will also be selling t-shirts, koozies and raffle tickets. The t-shirts are pocket t-shirts, burgundy color with our definitive Speckled Trout logo in white. They look sharp. 
The raffle is for:
- a 20' tapered aluminum flagpole with 3'x5' American flag donated by Rick Gardner of Garner and Martin
- a custom nautical themed piece of jewelry made especially for this event donated by Kenzie & Co.
- a custom made rod w/reel created and donated by Billy Huett
- a $400 Walmart gift card
Chances are $5.00 each or 5 tickets for $20.00
Come on by and sign up. It's good fun all for a good cause!
See you at McCoy's!


----------



## Trout Amandine

For those of you who came by McCoy's this weekend and signed up, got t-shirts and bought koozies and raffle tickets, thank you. We'll be back signing up anglers and selling raffle tickets Friday and Saturday at Bernard Grocery and all day Saturday at Stewart's in Brazoria (9-5). This is the last weekend to sign up before the tournament starts at 12:01 a.m. the following Friday (Oct. 2)
Remember, you get a free event t-shirt with every paid entry. This year's t-shirts are maroon pocket t-shirts with a white Speckled Trout definitive logo. We still have a few goodly bags for youth anglers who sign up as well. Hope to see you! :fish:


----------



## Trout Amandine

We are signing up anglers today and tomorrow at Churchill Grocery at the base of the San Bernard River Bridge on FM 2611 and at Stewart's in Brazoria tomorrow. Come on by and get signed up!


----------



## Trout Amandine

Those of you who came by - thanks. We will be set up almost all day Thursday, Oct. 1 at station 1 located at 12070 FM 2918. You can come and sign up and get your t-shirts then (and goody bags is you are 16 or under). The tournament starts 12:01 (a minute after midnight ) Oct. 2. Remember you have to be a paid registrant to enter a fish. Good luck! Sww you at the end of the river.


----------



## Trout Amandine

19th Annual Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Fishing Tournament Set to Reel in Fun, Fish, and Funds
Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. will host the 19th annual fishing tournament and fund raiser on the first full weekend of October (Oct. 2â€" 4). The tournament begins at 12:01 a.m., Friday, October 2, and runs through 2 p.m., Sunday, October 4th when final weights will be tallied and prizes awarded. Fish can be caught anywhere in public waters, but must be weighed in at the Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Station at 12070 F.M. 2918. Weigh in hours will be from 9 a.m. until 9 p.m. on Friday and Saturday (Oct. 2 and 3), and 8 a.m. until 2 p.m. on Sunday (Oct. 4).
This year marks the 42nd anniversary of the founding of Riverâ€™s End VFD and all proceeds from this tournament go toward obtaining cribbing and air bags for wrecked car stabilization. We are still accepting donations of live and silent auction items.
Again this year, R.E.V.F.D. is offering daily mini tournaments that all divisions can compete in. Friday, October 2ndâ€™s mini-tournament is for Speckled Trout and special weigh-in hours for this mini-tournament will be 9 a.m. â€" 7 p.m. Saturdayâ€™s (Oct. 3) mini-tournament is for Redfish with the same special weigh-in hours as Speckled Trout. Sunday, October 4thâ€™s mini-tournament is for Flounder with special weigh-in hours of 8 a.m. â€" noon. Fish entered in the daily mini-tournaments can also be weighed in for the larger tournament. The prizes for the mini-tournaments are plaques and bragging rights. 
Event T-shirts will be given to all paid entrants. In addition to the t-shirt, paid anglers in the 16 and Under division will receive a free â€œgoodyâ€ bag (until exhausted â€" only 28 available) provided by Port Freeport. Again this year, you may also download entry forms, register, or register and pay online at www.revfd.com as well as coming to station 1 (12070 FM 2918) to register . 
The Adult Division of the tournament ($35.00 entry fee) consists of 4 categories: Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder, and Croaker. First, second, and third place prizes will be awarded for each category. First place for all categories will be $100.00 and a plaque. Second place winners will receive $50.00 and a plaque, and third place winners will receive $25.00 and a plaque. There will also be a $100.00 prize and plaque for the Redfish with the most spots and the heaviest stringer. This stringer must contain at least one each of Speckled Trout, Redfish and Flounder, but cannot have more than 5 fish total. Only Redfish between 20â€ â€" 27â€ may be entered in any category.
The 16 and Under Division ($25.00 registration fee) is designed to encourage more youngsters to fish. This division also consists of 4 main categories: Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder and Croaker. First place winners in all the above categories will take home a $50.00 gift certificate and a plaque; second place takes home a $25.00 gift certificate and a plaque; and third place takes home a $10.00 gift certificate and a plaque. Again this year the Youth Heaviest Stringer winner will take home a $50.00 gift certificate and a plaque. The rules for the Youth Heaviest Stringer have changed to make it easier for the young anglers to win and includes up to 5 of ANY legal Redfish, Speckled Trout, Croaker, Hardhead or Silver (Sand) Trout (this includes fish outside of the four categories, but the largest Redfish entered can only be 27â€ long). In addition to those 13 prize winning places, the R.E.V.F.D. has added 4 more â€œfunâ€ categories for our youth. Plaques will be awarded for the following â€œfunâ€ categories: Redfish with the most spots, Largest Hardhead, Largest Blue Crab, and Largest Sand / Gulf Trout.
If you donâ€™t fish, but you would still like to support the fire department, you can come for the Saturday, October 3 or Sunday, October 4 events. Starting at 11 a.m. Saturday, until 7 p.m., October 3, a boiled shrimp dinner (catered by 2Jâ€™s Seafood House) for a $15.00 donation or a B-B-Q sandwich with chips and a drink for a $10.00 donation. A silent auction will run from 11 a.m. â€" 5:00 p.m. for the communityâ€™s convenience. There will also be a live auction (maximum 6 items) at 2 p.m. Door Prizes will be also be awarded during the day.
On Sunday, October 4, awards will be presented to the tournament winners starting around 3:00 p.m. After the close of the weigh station, while we are waiting for awards results, door prizes will be offered. Raffle drawings will also be held for a 20â€™ tapered aluminum flag pole with a 3â€™ x 5â€™ flag (donated by Rick Gardner of Gardner & Martin), a custom piece of jewelry (donated by Kenzie & Co.), a custom made rod and reel (made and donated by Billy Huett), and a $400.00 Walmart Gift Certificate sponsored by community donations. Raffle tickets are available for $5.00 each or 5 for $20.00. Winners need not be present to win. 
Tournament applications are available upon request by contacting Roy Edwards at 979-964-4332, or Tracy Woodall at 979-482-4626, or by downloading them from www.revfd.com . You may also register and pay online. Please note you must be a paid entrant before you start fishing for the tournament.
In case of a severe storm, the tournament will take place 2 weeks later (the weekend of October 17 - 19). Please contact Roy Edwards or Tracy Woodall at the above phone numbers if changes to these plans become necessary. Weâ€™ll see you at the end of the river.


----------



## Trout Amandine

We are at station 1 (12070 FM 2918) all day today taking applications for the tournament.The tournament starts at a minute after midnight (if you are awake then) tonight. Good luck anglers! Don't forget the boiled shrimp dinners and b-b-q sandwiches on Saturday served from 11 a.m. - 7 p.m. And don't forget to check out the live 2 p.m.) and silent auction Saturday. AND we have some good items on our raffle. Come on down and have a good time with us for a good cause. It's going to be PERFECT weather! See you at the end of the river!


----------



## Trout Amandine

Thank you everyone who came out and joined us this weekend. It was great to see families fishing together and having a great time in the weather and we had a banner year. Last year we had 61 entries, this year, 181. we made enough to get done what our fire department needed! And people had a great time doing it. Next year will be our 20th anniversary of the tournament, so plans are being made for something special. If you have any suggestions, reply to this post. In the meantime, for results for the tournament, visit: www.revfd.com


----------



## Trout Amandine

19th Annual Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Family Fishing Tournament / Fund Raiser Reels in Fun, Fish, and Funds
The cool, clear fall weather brought out families and 181 registered anglers (up from 169 last year, 141 in 2013 and 99 in 2012) at the 19th annual Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Family Fishing Tournament and Fund Raiser. Among the anglers, there were a record number of youth division anglers â€" 28. The tournament began at 12:01 a.m., Friday, October 2, and ran through 2 p.m., Sunday, October 4th when final weights were tallied and prizes awarded. 
A total of 157 official fish (up from 114 last year, 90 in 2013 and 101 in 2012) were weighed in over the weekend and were generally heavier than last yearâ€™s entries. The final results of the tournament are as follows:
In the Adult Division: 
Redfish
1st Place â€" Kevin Foerster with a fish weighing in at 8.16 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Rick Gardner with a fish weighing in at 7.29 lbs.
3rd Place - Roger Friedrichs with a fish weighing in at 7.21lbs.

Speckled Trout
1st Place â€" David Huff with a fish weighing in at 3.88 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Roger Friedrichs with a fish weighing in at 3.39 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Roger Finke with a fish weighing in at 2.84 lbs.

Flounder
1st Place â€" Monte Carter with a fish weighing in at 3.67 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Lester Livnec with a fish weighing in at 3.21 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Chris Kruse with a fish weighing in at 2.93 lbs.

Croaker
1st Place â€" Dakota Yaktus with a fish weighing in at 2.17 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Diane Turner with a fish weighing in at 1.93 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Donna James with a fish weighing in at 1.86 lbs.

Heaviest Stringer â€" Kevin Foerster with a stringer weighing in at 27.02 lbs.

Redfish with the Most Spots â€" Ashley Wagner whose fish had 19 spots
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the Youth Division:

Redfish

1st Place â€" Elizabeth Nelson with a fish weighing in at 7.20 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Tanner White with a fish weighing in at 5.32 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Alysa Walker with a fish weighing in at 5.21 lbs.

Speckled Trout
1st Place â€" Haley Rust with a fish weighing in at 2.90 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Abby Rust with a fish weighing in at 2.48 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Alex Lima with a fish weighing in at 2.21 lbs.

Flounder
1st Place â€" Tanner White with a fish weighing in at 3.49 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Nick King with a fish weighing in at 2.89 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Rebecca Istre with a fish weighing in at 2.65 lbs. 
Croaker
1st Place â€" Hunter Mitz with a fish weighing in at 1.31 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Abby Rust with a fish weighing in at 1.28 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Hunter Mitz with a fish weighing in at 1.24 lbs. 
Largest Hardhead Catfish â€" Alyssa Walker with a fish weighing in at 1.28 lbs

Heaviest Blue Crab â€" Eimile Matchett with a Crab of 1.06 lbs. 
Largest Sand / Gulf Trout â€" Abby Rust with a fish weighing in at 1.14 lbs. 
Redfish with the Most Spots â€" Jacob Galloway whose fish had 14 spots
Heavy Stinger â€" Tanner White with a stringer weighing in at 30.28 lbs.

Back by Popular Demand â€" Mini Tournaments with fish in both Adult and Youth Division in Competition
Friday, October 2 â€" Speckled Trout â€" Roger Finke with a fish weighing in at 2.84lbs.
Saturday, October 3 â€" Redfish â€" Kevin Foerster with a fish weighing in at 8.16 lbs.
Sunday, October 4 â€" Flounder â€" David Huff with a fish weighing in at 2.36 lbs.

Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. sincerely thanks all of the sponsors, and all participants of the tourney, whether they took home an award or not â€" they are all winners in our book! The event would not have been a success without your participation. For pictures of the event visit: www.revfd.com


----------

